# Limited out on scamps,gag,a few mingos and triggers on RECESS



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I always like to first start our post about the weatherman. They didn't even get close to it this morning. Met at the house at 5:30 and left Sherman's cove around 6:15 or so. Again our crew was B-RAD, TIM, ROB and myself. We had a live well full of pinfish and about 2 dozen pigfish. We hadhigh hopes of catching a few gags before the season closed. Heading out of the pass, we knew the weatherman had blown it. A stiff wind from the west at about 15- 20 and the seas were a snotty 2-4. We tried to get on top of the seas and run but,we wereonly able to go about 15 miles when the sea turned to 5 footer and solid white caps. We plowed our way to the first stop in 190 feet and went to anchor with no problem, but had to use 500 ft of rode. That did not last long with trying to keep your footing in asea that big. Wehad made the choice to blow off this day and come back another day. But, on our way back, about 15 miles from the beach, the wind just stopped and the seas were dropping fast. We waited it out, and yes you guessed it, we went back out to our last fishing spot. I will say, we had to work hard to get a limit of grouper today and not one was caught on live bait. The only gag today was caught by Tim. A little 22 and a half inch but the last gag for us of the season. Hereis a picture of our catch today. I guess, I will go put up the boat for a few weeks. Looking forward for blue water this spring. Final count 18 scamp 1 gag 1 kitty mitchell 9 mingos 2 triggers almaco and 3 lane snappers.Gene and Crew


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job there......damn weatherman


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job there! It's funny, we kind of did the same thing. We were heading out in the rough seas and decided to forget the edge and go amberjack fishing. We got out to about 13 miles and fished for a while and decided to start heading back. We got back to 9 miles and noticed the wind calming down. Then we spun around and went to about 20 miles! Dang weatherman :doh


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul from that snot out there today. We must have rolled out of the Cove just before you guys. It got pretty sporty around 0700. We were trying to make bait about 13 milesS. and caught a coupleofrespectablebreaking wavesoff the beam. Wound up staying in close and feeding Flipper10lb Snapper and releasing 29" AJ's all day.


----------



## jacksoncounty (Sep 13, 2008)

:usaflag Congrats guys, I know you all would have rather been at my house working on my baby girls room, but thats not a bad way to spend a day! Tim, dont forget my number when you dust off the sheephead gear! Of course I know that nothing that has to do with fishing collects to much dust around your house.:hungry


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up too bad, that's a pretty good looking table of fish. I would take scamp all day long.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

When we were on anchor on the first stop of the day and the waves just continued to build, I think we all wondered just how wrong the forecastwas going tobe for the day. Luckily, the wind subsided, and we were able to find the scamp. The big baits soaked for almost the entire day with only a few large snapper eating live pinfish and pigfish. Rob caught a huge snapper, and Gene brought in abeast of a triggerfish. Tim brought in the gag as the 20th and last grouper headed to the box for the day, and also picked up a speckled hind earlier in the day. 


I think we were all beaten up and tired at the end of the day, but it was anotherfun trip onRecess. Grouper and triggerfish parmesan will be on the menu forthe Super Bowl gatheringthis evening...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

This was some gag, triggerfish and a mingo fried cornmeal style, with a side off homemade cole slaw , real cheese grits and some shrimp from Joe Patties. Simple but very good .cant wait to see how the new recipe comes out brad.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

save me a plate, Im hungry.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Yesterday was snotty for sure!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Lickety-Split (2/1/2009)*Yesterday was snotty for sure!!!


 I am with you unless you were out 20 miles they just will not know how rough it really was. Gene


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trip. You guysare very consistent, you've got it figured out. I heard gags did not bite wellthe last couple days of the season. I'm sure you'll be back after them when it opens back up. Thanks for the report.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice catch in those conditions. I can relate as we were 40+ miles out in some 6-8 foot seas. I feel it today.


----------



## pikil06 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear the conditions werent as expected, but glad everything worked out great!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Rough day and you still managed a limit of Scamp. We stopped about 15 miles out to bait up and to wait for it to calm off. We seen you guys headed in and we gave in shortly after that, just too much for my little 20 footer. We did manage to make it back out and caught a few fish. Glad you were able to put some fish in the boat despite the bad weather.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is a picture of thescamp parmesan from last night. it was good, but there are better recipes out there, including better parmesan recipes. Gene/Tim, that fried gag, mingo, and trigger looks awesome!


----------



## chummingthesailor (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a quick white sauce. Geta pint ofheavy cream, a stick ofbutter, chopped shallots, chopped sheatake mushrooms, white sherry, and a tub of shredded parmarsian cheese. 

Melt butter then add the shallots, (or asparagus tips) shrumms,and saute to your liking. Then add sherry.Once reduced add the heavy cream and let it reduced to your liking (thickness of the cream), once you get your liking of the cream then add the chese and melt it down with the sauce and you're done. Easy sauce..............but be aware you can clogg the arteries.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *chummingthesailor (2/2/2009)*Here is a quick white sauce. Geta pint ofheavy cream, a stick ofbutter, chopped shallots, chopped sheatake mushrooms, white sherry, and a tub of shredded parmarsian cheese.
> 
> Melt butter then add the shallots, (or asparagus tips) shrumms,and saute to your liking. Then add sherry.Once reduced add the heavy cream and let it reduced to your liking (thickness of the cream), once you get your liking of the cream then add the chese and melt it down with the sauce and you're done. Easy sauce..............but be aware you can clogg the arteries.


 We are going to try it. Sounds great.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *recess (2/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You just had to put that didn't you :doh. Making my stomach hurt from hunger!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report. We headed out looking for grouper also but switched to AJ's due to the weather. Making bait proved to be the biggest issue of the day for us but it finally paid off that afteroon with a biggest AJ on the boat to date. My buddy's dad just upgraded to a 330 express Grady and it handled the waves well and kept us dry and warm. But the weatherman definitely need a swift kick in the nuts. 



Nick


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *reefdonkey (2/2/2009)*Nice report. We headed out looking for grouper also but switched to AJ's due to the weather. Making bait proved to be the biggest issue of the day for us but it finally paid off that afteroon with a biggest AJ on the boat to date. My buddy's dad just upgraded to a 330 express Grady and it handled the waves well and kept us dry and warm. But the weatherman definitely need a swift kick in the nuts.
> 
> Nick


Yeah I was thinking about giving the weather man a call myself. I had enough cold showers on the trip out Saturday morning to last me a life time. Thank the Lord for quality Foul Weather gear. I feel sorry for anyone who did not have it on out there Saturday Morning. Just how does the Weather man blow the forecast that bad?

Rob


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (2/1/2009)*Nice trip. You guysare very consistent, you've got it figured out. I heard gags did not bite wellthe last couple days of the season. I'm sure you'll be back after them when it opens back up. Thanks for the report.


 We were going to try and fish this coming saturday with Scott (RUN DOVER) our boat is down for two weeks for PM. I hope we do not catch any gags it would brake our heart to release James. Gene


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim, Gene good job. I just arrived out at Wake Island haven't had a chanch to get out and fish yet, but did do some diving it was pretty cool. I can't wait to get out on the boat guess they been catching a lot of ono and Mahi here lately. Well again good job.

Kevin


----------

